# Best wood for vivarium



## Gaza Whitehouse (Dec 16, 2009)

im gonna be building a vivarium soon and would like to know the best wood to use?its gonna be roughly about 6 foot wide x 2 foot depth x 2 foot high.i would like to use melamine but dont know where to get big enough cuts.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

most places do melamine / contiboard in 8x2 or 6x2 sheets


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Meko said:


> most places do melamine / contiboard in 8x2 or 6x2 sheets


B&Q do 8X4 sheets now, aswell as wickes, and they'll cut to size for ya, free usually


----------



## Gaza Whitehouse (Dec 16, 2009)

nice one,i didnt really want to use any other wood cause then id have to worry about varnish


----------

